# crawdads in Jordanelle



## trapper35 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if there are crawdads in Jordanelle. I know that the provo river had them in it. So it would seem logical that the lake would too.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

90% sure that they are, Yes


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

It does, are you looking to trap them to eat or just for the fishing?


----------



## trapper35 (Sep 29, 2009)

I was thinking of doing a little of both. Put some tails in butter with garlic and parsley and fry up some trout and perch to go with them and you have a pretty good meal. The little pieces that come out of the claws work pretty good for bait. Thanks for the info. I've caught lots at Scofield and Strawberry but never even thought to try Jordanelle.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

They are in there for sure, the bass keep them in check pretty good.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting, I had no idea they were in there. From what I understand East Canyon has quite a few as well.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

East Canyon used to have more, but I think the bass are getting to them as well. There are still some large ones and it is worth trapping for them. I do better at night, when the bass can't see as well, they seem to come out.


----------

